# High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Februar 2011)

*High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt


----------



## alm0st (15. Februar 2011)

*High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Ob das wirklich so der Bringer ist? Bin ja mal auf den Test gespannt


----------



## Astimon (15. Februar 2011)

*High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*



> Endlich liefert Prolimatech gleich Befestigungselemente für AM2(+)/AM3-Mainboards direkt mit. Der Halterahmen lässt auch eine beliebige Ausrichtung bei AMD-Systemen zu.


Das ist ja super. Von mir aus wären auch zwei Verkaufsversionen (Intel und AMD) drin gewesen, aber so ist es natürlich optimal. 

Wenn ich jetzt nicht schon meinen Noctua NH-U12P hätte, dann würde mit diesem Kühler auch Prolimatech in die engere Wahl fallen.


Ich bin aber mal gespannt auch einen Test, wie sich das Design so schlägt. Ich find es ja immer toll wenn man mal vom derzeitigen 08/15 Towerkühlerbrei abkommt.


----------



## silent_freak (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Also irgendwie erinnert mich dieses Teil an einen abgemagerten V10 von Coolermaster


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Hey... NDA läuft erst um 12 Uhr ab  

Da kann ich den TEst auch langsam raus feuern...


----------



## Ahab (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Viel Potential ist jedenfalls vorhanden denke ich. Und das Design dürfte absolut einzigartig sein, gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## thescythe (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Aus zweimal Samuel wird einmal Genesis, amüsant


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Äh, der Samuel 17 ist insgesamt nicht mal so groß wie einer der Kühlblöcke. Auch vom Aufbau der Finnen her wie auch in allem anderen, überhaupt kein Vergleich. ODer war das jetzt ironisch gemeint?


----------



## b00gie (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

also bekommen wir um 12 einen review von dir?


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

nicht nur von Ihm


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

12 Uhr fällt die NDA. Es gab nur wenige Samples (glaub waren nur 10 für Europa) aber ja, ein Test von mir kommt so um 12 herum. Und ich werde sicher nicht der Einzige sein.


----------



## Fire8ird (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*



> High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt



Müsste das nicht High-End-CPU-Kühler heißen?


----------



## b00gie (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

schö schön freut mich


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*



Fire8ird schrieb:


> Müsste das nicht High-End-CPU-Kühler heißen?



jo bestimmt.


----------



## raetsch (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

find die idee gut, aber strömungstechnisch bin ich etwas skeptisch.

auf jedenfall gespannt wie ein flitzebogen


----------



## PixelSign (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

ram-riegel mit großem heatspreader werden wohl aber nicht so gut drunter passen


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Doch die passen.... bis 5,7 cm höhe passt darunter. Damit sogar Corsair Dominator Rams.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*



Fire8ird schrieb:


> Müsste das nicht High-End-CPU-Kühler heißen?


Da er hinten höher als vorne ist, nein.


----------



## AeroX (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Sieht schon mal edel aus, zu schade das ich wakü umgestiegen bin


----------



## Amigo (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

@Fadi: Na eigentlich doch oder? High-End... hohes Ende? 

Auf jeden Fall imposant der Kühler, wird sicher ein paar Abnehmer finden.
Das selbst die hohen Corsair Rams runterpassen sollen ist doch mal top!


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Mein Artikel ist raus


----------



## DaMuxx (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Hier gibts ein abartiges Review dazu


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

@DaMuxx
Da gibts kein Review zum Genesis.


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

hmm, also scheint er, zumindest laut pcgh review, in etwa auf niveau des Archon/Silver Arrow zu sein. 

ich bin mal auf reviews mit sehr hoher Verlustwärme gespannt.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Ich finde es mal mutig das Prolimatech etwas anderes versucht hat. Bin sogar fast am überlegen ob ich ihn in mein Hautptsystem mir einpflanze. Einzige das mich wirklichstört, man kommt so schelcht an die Rams heran.


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

auf jeden fall! Vor allem finde ich gut, dass sie endlich amd kits standardmässig mitliefern, das bundle mit zwei vortex lüftern find ich auch ganz nett!


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Die Lüfter sind auch sehr gut. Und für 10€ mehr zwei gute 140 mm Lüfter, dabei die Auswahl zwischen den einfachen blauen (gefallen mir besser) und beleuchteten roten, ist ein gutes Angebot. 

Das mit dem AMD-Kit wurde auch mal Zeit. Das die das nicht vorher angeboten haben, war schwach. Definitiv. Die Kühler sind teuer genug, da kann man ja wohl erwarten eine vollständige Halterung zu bekommen.


----------



## thescythe (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Exklusiv-Test: Prolimatech Genesis-hardwaremax.net
Test: Prolimatech Genesis CPU-Kühler - 15.02.2011 - ComputerBase


> Unsere ComputerBase-Empfehlung für den derzeit wohl leistungsstärksten Prozessorkühler dürfen wir ob der beeindruckenden Charakteristika des Genesis in den genannten Bereichen jedoch nicht ungezückt lassen.


Ist gekauft, im Vergleich zum H70 ein Schnäppchen 

Edith :  Eine Corsair H70 Wasserkühlung wird mit Leichtigkeit in allen Belangen geschlagen: Leistung, Lautstärke und Gewicht.
Quelle : http://www.tomshardware.de/genesis-kuhler-prolimatech,news-245346.html


----------



## mars321 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Geil wär natürlich wenn man den Top-Flow teil hochklappen könnte.


----------



## Amigo (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Hui hui... sehr nette Ergebnisse... 

"Der Kaiser ist tot, lang lebe der Kaiser" kann man hier wieder auspacken...


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Wenn man den hoch klappen knnte, wäre die gesamte Konstruktion sinnlos. Dann wäre es ja wieder ein typischer Doppelturmkühler und man könnte beide Blöcke nicht komplett für sich kühlern. Denn der zweite Block wird mit der Abluft des ersten gekühlt wenn man hn hocklappen würde. Ganz davon abgesehen das man dazu Heatpipes braucht die es nicht gibt.


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind auch sehr gut. Und für 10€ mehr zwei gute 140 mm Lüfter, dabei die Auswahl zwischen den einfachen blauen (gefallen mir besser) und beleuchteten roten, ist ein gutes Angebot.
> 
> Das mit dem AMD-Kit wurde auch mal Zeit. Das die das nicht vorher angeboten haben, war schwach. Definitiv. Die Kühler sind teuer genug, da kann man ja wohl erwarten eine vollständige Halterung zu bekommen.



jup, mit den thermalright ty 140 bekomm ich zwar bei gleicher lautstärke etwas bessere temps und zudem pwm, aber bei 10€ extra für zwei davon, würd ich definitiv zugreifen, wenn man sich den Kühler kaufen möchte...


----------



## PixelSign (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Doch die passen.... bis 5,7 cm höhe passt darunter. Damit sogar Corsair Dominator Rams.



dann will ich nichts gesagt haben


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

@PixelSign
konntest du ja nicht wissen. War auch mein erster Gedanke als ich die Datenblätter bekommen habe


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Halleluja, einbauen möchte ich das Ding nicht müssen


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Warum nicht? Das geht ziemlich einfach. Man kommt an alles gut drann, das Ding ist schneller verschraubt als viele andere Kühler.


----------



## dbpaule (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Hmm, zwei Radiatoren mit diesen Ausmaßen und die Leistung liegt nicht deutlich über der des Archon... Aber ich finde den Schritt von Prolimatech gut, dass sie Top-Blower mit Turmkühler kreuzen. Hoffe, dass ich auch demnächst ein Sample erhalte. Hab ja die gesamte Konkurrenz in dieser Leistungsregion bereits getestet bzw. noch auf Lager. Bin auch gespannt, was der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 leistet mit seinen 7 Heatpipes  Schade ist nur, dass die VRM wohl wenig Luft abbekommen, was die Konstruktion etwas undurchdacht erscheinen lässt. Aber das ist nur ein erster Gedanke. Bin gespannt, wie der bei mir abschneidet.

LG, Paule

Edit: Stechi, kannst du mir in P3D nochmal deine Tel rüberschicken? Hab letztens mein Postfach aufgeräumt und deine Nummer versehentlich weggelöscht.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

@dbpaule
Kann ich machen, kein Problem. Oder schau gleich hier in dein Postfach.


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

@dbpaule:
kannst dir ja mal meinen wunderbaren test ()  bzgl Dark Rock anschauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-thermalright-silver-arrow-noctua-nh-d14.html

im overclock3d test schneidet er eher noch schlechter ab...


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

@elohim
hast du dir den gekauft oder von Aaron bekommen?


----------



## dbpaule (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*



elohim schrieb:


> @dbpaule:
> kannst dir ja mal meinen wunderbaren test ()  bzgl Dark Rock anschauen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-thermalright-silver-arrow-noctua-nh-d14.html
> 
> im overclock3d test schneidet er eher noch schlechter ab...



Interessant. Ich bin gespannt, was bei mir rauskommt. Ich schmeiß mich morgen mal ran. Ich nehme mal an, dass es an der halterung liegt, die bei TR und Noctua etwas besser ist. Aber mal abwarten, was bei mir rauskommt.

LG, Paule


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

jo die halterung und auch die 120mm silent wings können nicht ganz mithalten, aber schön leise sind sie in jedem fall, bin auf deinen test gespannt!


----------



## dbpaule (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Naja, ich hab ja meine Referenzlüfter, mit denen ich die Kühler immer bestücke und deren Kühlleistung ermittle. Hier mal das Testsystem. Die beigelegten Lüfter nutze ich aber auch, um zumindest zu zeigen, wie stark er mit diesen skaliert, also ähnlich, wie du es machst. Kannst dir ja auch mal auf der nächsten Seite das Testfeld anschauen, das bisher schwitzen musste 

LG, Paule


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Das sind 2/3 eines CM V10.  Wenn der Preis nicht über 50-60€ fällt ist er es aber dann doch wert.  HA 666 Beiträge!  Jetzt wird ein Schnäpschen getrunken.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Dem ersten Test nach den ich mir jetzt gerade durchgelesen habe soll er mit steigender TDP noch besser Skalieren, jetzt frage ich mich als Noctua NH-D14 Besitzer, ob er meinen i5-750, wenn der stark übertaktet ist wesentlich besser in Schach halten könnte?

Ich würde mich also, trotz des bereits guten Test noch auf einen freuen, wo noch höhere TDPs getestet werden...


----------



## dbpaule (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

Hi Amlug_celebren,

ich bekomme den Genesis Anfang März zum Test, dann würde ich dem mal so richtig einheizen mit meinem i7 920 @ 4GHz. Ich denke, das sollte deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen oder?

LG, Paule


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*

@dbpaule: habe mich da schonmal umgeschaut, wann darf man denn die schönen Kühler weche du neulich im Foto Thread reingestellt hast erwarten?


----------



## dbpaule (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis vorgestellt*



elohim schrieb:


> @dbpaule: habe mich da schonmal umgeschaut, wann darf man denn die schönen Kühler weche du neulich im Foto Thread reingestellt hast erwarten?



Ich denke, dass nach und nach die Kühler online kommen. Sind ja nicht nur die, sondern u.a. auch noch der Gelid Tranquillo, der Noctua C14 etc. Zunächst werd ich mich aber um den C14 kümmern und dann um den Gemini von Spire. Daraufhin dann der be quiet!. Muss halt alles schön der Reihe nach gehen. Sonst verliert man irgendwann den Überblick. Können uns aber auch gern mal privat austauschen zum Thema Kühlung. Hab da bereits einen Aufhänger gefunden. Schreib einfach ne PN wenn du Bock hast.

LG, Paule


----------

